# Remembrance Day/Armistice Day/Veterans' Day



## Nonskimmer (Nov 10, 2006)

To all who've served, and who presently serve, that others may live in freedom. Thank you.  



*In Flanders Fields*

_In Flanders fields the poppies blow
Between the crosses, row on row
That mark our place; and in the sky
The larks, still bravely singing, fly
Scarce heard amid the guns below.
We are the Dead. Short days ago
We lived, felt dawn, saw sunset glow,
Loved and were loved, and now we lie
In Flanders fields.

Take up our quarrel with the foe:
To you from failing hands we throw
The torch; be yours to hold it high.
If ye break faith with us who die
We shall not sleep, though poppies grow
In Flanders fields._

_- John McCrae_


* Remember them always.*


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks to all the men and women. My blessings to you all.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 11, 2006)

Lest We Forget


----------



## ndicki (Nov 11, 2006)

Showing respect and gratitude is a good thing. Back it up with action - give what you can afford to the Ex-Services Charity in your country.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2006)

Veterans and current serving soldiers, I thank you for your service.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 11, 2006)

To all my fellow brothers at arms, I thank u from the deepest parts of my soul for all that u have contributed, forfeited and sacrificed... 




From the lowely E-1 cook to the Officer corps, the time u spent in the protection of various freedoms, ur deeds and heroic actions will never be forgotten...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 11, 2006)

Here is something that I found in one of the magazines I get.
_Memory of Marc
By Lynn M. Cifka

A flag will always wave in the wind,
like a soldier standing tall.

Stars sparkling like the medals on his chest,
reminding us of freedom, and grateful for another day.

A nation dries their eyes from tears that were wept

A mother embraces the flag that encircled his casket,
closing her eyes in silent prayer.

Let us remember all who have fallen - A promise kept.
_


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2006)

The Ode to Remembrance

They went with songs to the battle, they were young.
Straight of limb, true of eyes, steady and aglow.
They were staunch to the end against odds uncounted,
They fell with their faces to the foe.

They shall not grow old, as we that are left grow old:
Age shall not weary them, nor the years contemn.
At the going down of the sun and in the morning,
We will remember them. 

Lest we Forget


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 11, 2006)

To those who have fallen, we shall not forget.


----------



## Erich (Nov 11, 2006)

you guys know who lives close by that is a vet. go out to a cermeony, call or e-mail. Remember and give thanks.

thanks to all who have served and will ...........

be one step above !

E ~


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 11, 2006)

After the ceremonies today, I did something I hadn't done in years. I had a drink (or two or three or four...) at the Legion with my grandad. 

I saw a few old fellas who I hadn't seen since I was a kid, and we drank to some who are no longer with us. He introduced me to a few I'd never met before too. God damn, it was a good day. Bless their hearts, the lot of 'em.


----------



## plan_D (Nov 11, 2006)

Never forget. 

I've given £2 to the Legion, and wear my poppy with pride.


----------



## Hunter368 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thank you to all the Vets curently serving, that have served and those who are at eternal rest.

God Bless you all!!

I salute you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 12, 2006)

I went to the local VFW Legion yesterday evening and had a good time drinking a few and telling old stories.... Should have seen these guys light up when they learned I was a former Navy SEAL.... Too freakin funny as I was just an E-5 doin my job... Met up with a Airforce Combat Controller who I had briefly worked with in Somolia way back when... Nice to play catch-up so to speak...

There were quite a few guys there who were very emotional about freinds lost... Its tough getting together and thinking of those who died in the line of duty... Always looking for answers they'll never ever find unfortunatly... I was hugging guys I've never met before, and being the non-hugging kind of guy that I am, it was an experience...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 12, 2006)

Just got to sit down again - yesterday, the 11th, in Paris, at the Commonwealth Service of Remembrance in Notre Dame Cathedral, and today, Sunday, in our Alglican church in Fontainebleau - I was responsible for the accessories: see the pic.

It is not much in view of what we owe.


----------



## Erich (Nov 12, 2006)

still receiving thank you's from US fighter pilots this morn, upon my thank you for serving to them; one expressed unsettlement and fear that "we" will be going through the same thing very soon


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 12, 2006)

I, as I always do, watched the Cenetaph ceremony today, emotional as ever.........


----------



## Emac44 (Nov 15, 2006)

you know i miss my dad on days like rememberance day and for an Aussie like me ANZAC Day 25th April 1915, When Australian and New Zealanders went ashore at Gallipoli to fight Johnny Turk. And each and every year since then we remember all Australians and New Zealanders on the 25th April who have served in all wars. I miss my dad because prior to his passing away in 1994 I use to take him to ANZAC Day parades for nearly 15 years prior to his death. It became part of our family tradition that I would drive him into the city for him to meet his old comrades in arms and they would then go onto the march and later him and his mates would go and have a few beers in memory of old mates who couldn't be with them on that day. Dad went to 49 ANZAC Days through his life. Do i miss him on Rememberance Day yes I do miss him. And every time i see the old Diggers march on Rememberance Day or ANZAC Day i remember my father and i remember his mates and the day of my father's funeral and his mates placing poppies on his coffin which was draped with the Australian Flag with an Australian Slouched Hat and RAAF Cap as dad saw service in both Army and Airforce during WW2. Yes I remember alright


----------

